# Springfield XD Subcompact



## Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

I am looking to purchase my first pistol, and after countless hours of searching I have decided on the Springfield XDSC in 9mm. I have done alot of searching and negotiating and have an offer to purchase one brand new for $499. This includes the factory case with the holsters and the extra magazine. I have a few more places to check in the morning but this has been my best offer so far here in WV. And unfortunately I only have until tomorrow to act on this offer. It is the all black pistol with a 1 year warranty. What are your thoughts on this price? Feel free to throw in opinions about this gun as well.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Great gun. I bought the XD9 service and wished I bought the subcompact afterwards.....$499 is good but you will find it cheaper online. Is it $499 plus tax?

$462 shipped to FFL, no tax if out of state.
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/197/products_id/32468


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

:smt023


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

Boss, I agree with Chris441 that you can find the gun cheaper on line, but you have to factor shipping and what FFL will charge for doing the transfer...sometimes this makes it worth it just buy from the storefront. If it's within $5-$10, I'll usually buy from the storefront just to save myself the hassle of having to coordinate payment and shipment by phone. 

Just some food for thought...I find gunbroker.com usually has really good deals if you are patient and shop around a little bit. Just bought a Kimber Ultra Crimson Carry (NIB) that will, after I take possession, be about $250.00 less than any other brand new gun I've found.


----------



## Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

I appreciate the input. Like you guys said, I have checked gunbroker and auction arms and they certainly have it cheaper. But alot of the cheaper acutions are wanting$30 for shipping not to mention I really don't have a source for an FFL dealer around here. I've been to 7 stores total now and none of them are interested in being the middle man for a purchase online. With all of this in mind I have found that $499 appears to be the best price in town. But I have only recently narrowed it down to this pistol, and have only been searching for 2 days. So its kind of a gamble for me either way. If I hold out to find a better deal I may only save a few dollars, whereas if I pass this offer up the price may increase and end up costing me more.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Boss said:


> I've been to 7 stores total now and none of them are interested in being the middle man for a purchase online.


Not one is willing to accept a FFL transfer?? Seems pretty bogus (them, not you) to me. Places like that would not see a dime of my money.


----------



## Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

I am not sure what the deal is. Its a little different atmosphere in WV as opposed to some of the bigger cities. Alot of these guys have been in business for 30 years and don't feel comfortable with those kinds of deals. I am sure that somewhere I just haven't discovered yet would help me out, but I'm still looking.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Todd said:


> Not one is willing to accept a FFL transfer?? Seems pretty bogus (them, not you) to me. Places like that would not see a dime of my money.


Thats crap! I also would not patronize those places. Check local pawn shops usually they have FFL and will do it cheaper then gun shops. I found one near me that charges $20.


----------



## CRANKYPISTOL (Jan 7, 2010)

I have 2 XD-40 subs and love them. Hints having 2. I paid $459 fot the kit!


----------



## Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the help folks. I ended up purchasing the gun for $479 no tax. Needless to say, I am excited to be in the Springfield family. I'm loving this gun so far.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I went to the range and shot mine today.










It's a great gun to shoot.

Congratulations to you.

Show us some pictures and let us know how it shoots for you. :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

I've had one for a while. It is a sturdy hand gun. Easy to shoot, easy to clean. Bought mine in an auction through GunBroker. After shipping and FFL fee I still saved money. Lucky for me there is a dealer here that does a $15 transfer.

Barry


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

I find here in LA lots of gun shops won't do the transfer unless its something that they don't sell. They consider it a conflict of interest. Pretty bogus. There is a specific Mossberg 590 I've had my eyes on and none of the stores carry that particular model. Even so, since they do sell other Mossbergs they won't do the transfer.


----------



## Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

precisioncg said:


> I find here in LA lots of gun shops won't do the transfer unless its something that they don't sell. They consider it a conflict of interest. Pretty bogus. There is a specific Mossberg 590 I've had my eyes on and none of the stores carry that particular model. Even so, since they do sell other Mossbergs they won't do the transfer.


Same situation here for me. They didn't want to do a transfer since they had the gun on the shelf.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey guy's surely everyone can understand why they don't want to help you.

They have a store they pay a lot of money for and carry the same product that you decided to buy over the internet for less money.

That's like buying a TV online and not understanding why Sears would not let you drop ship it through them.

They are in business to sell guns.


----------

